# Problem Intalling "Google Plus One" Button / IE browser compatability



## celife (Nov 4, 2009)

On IE, after installing google plus one today, my table of "Share" buttons appears fine at first, but after refreshing the page 2 or 3 times, the table will mysteriously elongate.

It stays stable on chrome and firefox, but is consistently instable on IE 8 and 9. If you want to see an example of this go to the bottom of http://ethicalguidance.com and hit refresh until it widens.

Any ideas on how to fix this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## celife (Nov 4, 2009)

Problem solved. Although instructions state that <script type="text/javascript" src="https://apis.google.com/js/plusone.js"></script> can go in the head section, or just prior to , I found that moving it from the head to just prior to fixed the problem.


----------



## oxyzenwebmedia (Jul 9, 2011)

I have also tried to add google + at short code but facing problem


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

celife said:


> Problem solved. Although instructions state that <script type="text/javascript" src="https://apis.google.com/js/plusone.js"></script> can go in the head section, or just prior to , I found that moving it from the head to just prior to fixed the problem.


Interesting. I wonder if using a strict DOCTYPE would cause IE to behave differently.

Thanks for the info!

Peace...


----------

